# Looking for paid apprenticeship position.



## KarenHodges (Mar 23, 2011)

I am near Roseville, and Auburn CA.  While I cannot afford free work after completing my externship, I am willing to work for a reduced rate to learn your "Companies way of doing things".  This way I can continue completing my Medical Office experience, but you as an employer do not feel overly burdened by costs.  I do have my CPC-A certification.  For more specifics please e-mail direct: karen4cool@yahoo.com


----------



## eel82 (Apr 1, 2011)

Karen,
I hate to break this to you, however, you are not going to find a paid externship.  From my experience in the educational industry, it is hard enough for insitutions to find unpaid externships for students, let alone a paid one.
Good luck!


----------

